# Bangladesh Woman Cuts Off Attacker's umm...



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2011)

At least she didn't do what Lorenna Bobbit did by tossing it out the window of her car. Took it right over to the cops. There! I told him NO dammit NO but did he listen? Obviously not! 


>      Mon May 30, 3:34 am ET                                DHAKA (AFP)  A 40-year-old Bangladeshi woman cut off  a man's penis during an alleged attempted rape and took it to a police  station as evidence, police in a remote part of Bangladesh said Monday.
> The woman, a married mother of three, was attacked while she was  sleeping in her shanty in Jhalakathi district, some 200 kilometres (120  miles) south of Dhaka, on Saturday night, officers said.
> "As he tried to rape her, the lady cut his penis off with a knife. She  then wrapped up the penis in a piece of polythene and brought it to the  Jhalakathi police station as evidence of the crime," police chief Abul  Khaer told AFP.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2011053...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcmllcwRzbGsDYmFuZ2xhZGVzaHdv



Boy talk about enough is enough!


----------



## Twin Fist (May 31, 2011)

and if that district has a high population of muslims, she could very easily be stoned or lashed to death for adultery.

but, I am pretty sure this works as a deterrent to comitting more rapes..


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 31, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and if that district has a high population of muslims, she could very easily be stoned or lashed to death for adultery.
> 
> but, I am pretty sure this works as a deterrent to comitting more rapes..


It does create over protective family members; which, of course, means they won't let their daughters work in strip clubs, but Muslims may someday evolve to our level. Give them a chance.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (May 31, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and if that district has a high population of muslims, she could very easily be stoned or lashed to death for adultery.
> 
> but, I am pretty sure this works as a deterrent to comitting more rapes..


 
Well, _he_ sure won't be committing any more.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 31, 2011)

thats one less rapist to worry about. Sounds like fine police work to me


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Well, _he_ sure won't be committing any more.


While I did give a "thanks" for this comment, I'm sure we are all aware that rape is more than just forcible intercourse. Yet I would've supported the woman cutting off the man's testicles rather his penis because that would've removed the testosterone that sometimes builds up enough to (be _one of_ the) causes of rape. 

But I nod anyway... got what he deserved. Thousands of other women out there that would probably given him what he wanted and willingly and he picks the one that wouldn't, and married to boot.


----------



## Flea (May 31, 2011)

Personally I think it's a tragedy.  That guy did _not_ deserve what he got, and she had only herself to blame ... for not being better prepared with a nail gun, a rusty hacksaw, or a blowtorch.  I mean seriously, what kind of tools do people keep in their garages over there?

verkill:


----------



## BD01 (Mar 11, 2022)

Well the punishment for rape in Bangladesh now is death penalty. Or in many cases, the police carry out summary execution.


----------

